# Tips for Santa Fe F3 #2333



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

As this is my first job, any tips on maintenance especially oiling points and cleaning would be greatly appreciated.
Since we have yet to go after the original manual, can someone tell me which way the D cell battery points, positive (+) up or down towards the track.
Thanks


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's a beauty. Welcome to the forum. The 2333 is one of the few diesels I have. Mine was a basket case. I have had some interesting problems with mine. SO does yours run? 
The battery points up, the holder is insulated from the frame. 
How worn is the engine? The rivets that hold the engine together get loose. This causes the armature to hit and makes extra noise. The best thing to do is run it without the top shell and see if it runs smooth.

You have a set of motors, so the first rule is what you do to one do to the other.
My engine I removed the rivet and replaced with a 6/32 bolt. TO the left is an oil hole between the nuts.
Next if it runs check the horn and reverse unit. This is a picture of a motor from a 2333 does your brush plate look the same?










If you want take a picture of the top of the armatures where the brushes sit and the drum inside the eunit.
Do not mix up anything between the motors.

I went to a single because the other two I have just didn't match up well. It runs a lot quieter.
Was it noticeable on the video?

Make sure the wheels are clean.
If you want to get into eunit or truck repair, you may to shop around for extra parts or buy a junker to practice on. Because of the value of your engine you may want to get them serviced. Mine was junk to begin with. I don't even have a dummy.
The best thing I did was replace the bushings for the axles with bearings.
More on truck sevicing later.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

cool...........................,


Now put that B unit in the middle and hookup those passenger cars.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yeah that is a nice looking shell! Take care of it!. I saw the steamer but not enough id the particulars but appears to be 675, 2025 Pacific.If you have never cleaned that boiler shell It is an early 2025 since the aluminum stack shows.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

Those are my friend's locomotives, both the 2025 and 2333 were given to him as gifts by Mr. Lionel. Sadly we couldn't find the 2333 manual so I can fix the horn.
The 2333 has two motors and pretty much can really move out.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

All you have to do is ask. This page has all the pertinent info.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

I fixed the horn. The electromagnet that activates the internal horn switch was sticking. Also the horn mount was shot, having disintegrated to black dust ages ago; I used a rubber band as a bushing.


----------



## igmuska (Nov 21, 2009)

I forgot to Youtube the results of my repairs-in-progress. The horn does sound so awesome. I tried to silence the track with cardboard spacers but think I'll have to go with cork spacers instead. Double engines make for lots of racket, but sweet sounding racket.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

IGM,

Horn does sound great. Nice repair work on your end. The 2333 looks wonderful. We had some recent inquiries / discussions about 2333's and 2334's in the past few days. You might want to check them out.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## JSantoro (Jul 27, 2013)

I just bought a Lionel Santa Fe F3 Diesel AA and I need help.
1. Any tips on maintenance especially oiling points and cleaning would be greatly appreciated.
2. I have problem with the horn, it does not work.
3. And the last help, Where I can find the original manual.
Many thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

JSantoro said:


> I just bought a Lionel Santa Fe F3 Diesel AA and I need help.
> 1. Any tips on maintenance especially oiling points and cleaning would be greatly appreciated.
> 2. I have problem with the horn, it does not work.
> 3. And the last help, Where I can find the original manual.
> Many thanks



Post the engine number as they made different sets.


----------



## Kwikster (Feb 22, 2012)

Finding an original manual can be both tough and pricy. Basic place to start is here if it's a postwar version all information is there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have had my 2333 for over thirty years and the horn still doesn't work. It wasn't there.
Read my 2333 thread. Others are there too in the tag search. Use f-3 or 2333 for the tag search

The most difficult aspect is determining worn parts. If an axle bushing is worn it wiggles. Then the brass worm gear will wear and eventually miss and jump. I had a spacer missing in a motor and took forever to find it out. Also these motors are held by rivets. Mine were loose and I just used screws.


----------



## JSantoro (Jul 27, 2013)

Many Thanks Sir,
I will read your 2333 thread and Ill return.
Thanks for you help


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

There is a basic manual for reference. If you need a place to start.

The 2223 is a wonderful engine. Many like it because of it's pulling power. It can be a challenge for a beginner.


----------

